# Deluxe 30 EFI throttle knob backing off on rpm’s



## Maximus (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi,
Purchased my first ever snowblower last year. Deluxe 30 efi from the local Ariens dealer. I called the dealer who wants me to bring it in or have them pick it up. I am trying to avoid this as snow season is here. Here is the problem.

The throttle knob will not stay in the full speed position. Every 30 seconds to one minute of use, it will back off to 75 percent or 50 percent power. I turn it back up and it vibrates it self back down. What I did for the last storm was to take some common electrical tape. I taped around the knob in full power and then extended the tape to the left hand grip. That keeps it in place but is a nuisance. The hex set screw on the knob is tight. The knob turns uniformly smoothly from idle to full power. No resistance. Starts first or second pull every time. Like the performance except for this issue. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Pull the knob off and see if there is any kind of friction disk/washer under it. If yes, you might need to set the knob on pushed down a bit farther. If no, consider adding a felt washer, O ring, whatever to provide a bit of friction between the knob and the dash. Might also look to see if there is any friction device elsewhere, but I would doubt that this pot is anything special. (I've seen some over the years with a second nut to adjust tension/lock the pot, but would be very surprised to see one here).

Does it feel particularly loose? Might compare vs. one in the dealers showroom. If so, you could probably just replace the pot for less than the cost to drag it in.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm going to Lowes tomorrow. I know they have an EFI on the floor. I'll take a look at the throttle control and see how that one works.


----------



## Maximus (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks tadawson. The knob is not loose at all, but is does rotate totally friction free. There is nothing on the post and the knob is bottomed out. I like the mod idea about an o-ring or felt washer. The dealer is 40 minutes away. I will try your mod idea. If it does not work I will go to the dealer and look at a floor model.
Thanks again.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The throttle control on the model on the floor at Lowes had a good feel to it. Turned fine, offered up enough resistance that I think it would have no issues. Feels substantial, nothing cheap about it. Having said that it's inside toasty warm on the sales floor and not running, lol. I think an o-ring or felt washer would work out perfectly. You could also try a wave washer, but I would put thin nylon washers on each side of the wave washer.
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Maximus (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks Zavie,
I stopped by Home Depot and they had two just like mine. Definitely resistance on those vs mine. I can clearly see how mine would retard vs those staying in place. The post for the knob has a flat side for the set screw to bite against. I thought that the knob receptacle might be form fitted to accommodate that flat spot on the post. It is not. It is a perfect round. When you set the knob on the post before tightening the set screw, you can spin the knob and it is very clear that the knob is spinning but the post is not. I either got a bad switch or someone left out some type of washer friction device. I removed the knob and would post a picture but I don’t have 5 posts yet. I will try to find a washer or use the electrical tape until snow season is over. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Maximus (Dec 14, 2019)

Ok, I went to Home Depot and got two neoprene washers. I put them on the post. I then applied downward pressure on the knob as I tightened the set screw. I know have a little resistance there. Just slightly less than the floor models at Home Depot. Tomorrow we will have about four inches of snow. I will let you know if this hack works after I use it tomorrow. Either way, next time I am close to the dealer I will ask them to pop a knob and let me have a look. One more post and I should be able to post my picture.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

don't know your serial number so this is a guess, were i don't see anything other than a switch with a knob pressed on 
https://parts.ariens.com/partlookup...trical_-_EFI/04997402|~921049/04997402|~049/y


----------



## Maximus (Dec 14, 2019)

*Success. Throttle knob wander resolved*

The two stacked neoprene washers worked. Ran the machine two hours this morning and the throttle knob never backed off of full throttle. Thanks everyone.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

I also have the same problem on my new 30 efi. I love the throttle but there no resistance. I have not looked at it yet but is the knob just pressed on or is there a small screw holding it in place? I would like to put a washer too. I will look at it later . In all it is a great machine with some minor quirks. I will do a small evaluation at a later date . This was my first winter with it and we did get hit with a few nice storms.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

l took a quick look at the throttle control but saw nothing holding it in place, can someone tell me if it just pops off or is held in place with a screw ??


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Those who posted earlier said that they had a set screw


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just to update this thread. Need a 2mm allen wrench to loosen the set screw to take off the knob. Said set screw lines up with the white line on the knob.
I picked up (2) 5/16" x 3/4" x 1/16" thick rubber washers, put booth under the knob, then reinstalled the knob, putting a little down pressure on the knob as I tightened the set screw. Now there is some resistance that should hold the knob constant.


----------

